# How do you bomb a bomber? Ask the dog - Tick, tick, tick, tick......



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, as some of you may know (I've done most of my whining about it on another forum) I am looking at surgery to replace a disk in my neck later this month (or later depending on approval by the insurance company :yell.

Either way, I will be out of commision for awhile. 

So Bunker convinced me to get a few shots in before I go down (Bittany hair included of course) :biggrin:

9101 1501 3471 1617 2665 xxxx
9101 1501 3471 1617 2665 xxxx


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool Rick, I did not know of your surgery. you will be in my prayers brother!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Best of luck with the surgery!

Love the Brittany, they're great dogs!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rick, I wish you the best of luck for your surgery. I am sure Bunker can watch over Puff in case you step away for a bit.

As for Bittany Hair, is that HTF/Rare? If so, I want it! (JK! I already have enough problems with my cats deciding to shed every day)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Best of luck brother! Looking forward to detonation!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Rick our prayers and thoughts will be with you.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Rick, Good Luck with surgery brother !!!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

best of luck with the surgery...and then with insurance (those pricks!) as for britney hair.... sounds like my husky everything i send out get a nice furball tumble weed companion


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Good luck with your surgery Rick. Disc issues are not fun. Hope it helps you out and relieves your pain.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Best of luck with the Surgery sir! We'll all be thinking of you!

What an incredibly generous guy you are to be thinking of others while you are trying to prepare for surgery! Looking forward to the damage!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> As for Bittany Hair, is that HTF/Rare? If so, I want it! (JK! I already have enough problems with my cats deciding to shed every day)


Hah! :lol:

Ditto on the cat hair, though. Damn furballs.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck and a speedy recovery. Sounds like as good a reason as any for a bomb.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery! I am still recovering from ankle surgery and I know what a downer it can be ... but hopefully you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Luck Rick, I'll watch the scoundrels for you until you get back! Good thoughts and Prayers!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck to you. Do you have to wear a neck brace after that? I had to wear one for 3 months, looking back I don't think it was too bad, but I think I didn't like it at the time:banghead:

Anyways, I am hoping for a speedy recovery for you, and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Prayers got out to you and the poor souls you plan to bomb! Really though buddy, the best of luck to you, please let us know if you can how things go, you'll be thought of in my house.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rick best of luck to you for your surgery. Something tells me they wont be able to keep you down long.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

One of my eagles has landed (ok, maybe closer to a woodpecker) and is waiting to be picked up. :boom:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn eagles!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Bunker said:


> One of my eagles has landed (ok, maybe closer to a woodpecker) and is waiting to be picked up. :boom:


 Nice! I hate the anticipation of waiting to hear about a victims demise... lol.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Best of luck with your surgery, I hope it relieves your pain.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Box #1 has detonated.
Box #2 is in the state, maybe tomorrow:whoo:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Box #2 is at the post office waiting to be picked up :roll:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

it appears that i have been bunker bombed!
and in a fine fashion too:









some great looking smokes rick! thank you very much!!

now you may not know this about me,but i am not a cruel man!
i don't kick little puppies,drown baby ducks,or swollow live frogs,so i'm torn over what to do about this bomb. 
i mean,here's a man,a great botl,who sends me a bomb, with a note saying he wanted to bomb me before he went on the dl. is he taunting me,thinking i want return fire at a botl on the dl? because,as you know,i'm not a cruel man.

what should i do?

what would you do?

well,while you were reading and thinking...

i pulled a cat's tail,hit a cow with a rock,splashed mud on a 3 year old girl,and sent this bomb. because i may not be cruel,but i am mean!

9405 5036 9930 0031 1091 53

i figured why not bomb him? he needs surgery any way...lol

enjoy,good luck,and best wishes rick!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

let me guess the cat looked at you funny, the cow sneered, the little girl whined and rick poked the sleeping giant....... yep seems reasonable to me


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck with your surgery and here is wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

shuckins said:


> it appears that i have been bunker bombed!
> and in a fine fashion too:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron.

I guess I didn't really expect to get away with this, at least I have a good supply of pain meds.

:behindsofa:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL Ron that was quick, hit the guy when he is down!

Rick best of luck with the surgery brother, looking forward to meeting up again.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, this has been a great bombing thread! Well played bunker and great on you shuckins!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery, Rick!


----------

